# Feuersymbol für chemische elemente



## Jojukono (12. März 2003)

hi,

auf flaschen mit einer brennbaren flüssigkeit ist das warnsymbol für feuer draufgedruckt.wie mache ich das?mit dem pfadtool kann ich zwardie erste rundung machen aber wenn ich dann wieder zurück will macht der automatisch eine gegenkurve somit kann ich keine spitzen machen.

BITTE HILFE, DANKE!

ein :video: wär extrem geil!

 Jojukono


----------



## ephiance (12. März 2003)

ne dingsens ömm sone icon font suchen wär am einfachsten. ich hatte mal eine in der das drin war, musst nur bischen googlen.


----------



## Jojukono (12. März 2003)

ich würd es aber gern selber machen und gewußt wie

:video:


----------



## Martin Schaefer (12. März 2003)

Hi,

erstmal viellecht eine Vorlage auf eine Ebene.
Dann einen neuen Pfad anlegen.
Mit dem Zeichenstift alle Eckpunkte der Grafik "nachklicken" bis der Pfad geschlossen ist.
Dann mit dem "Punkt-umwandeln-Werkzeug" die Eckpunkte anklicken und rund ziehen, die auch rund sein sollen.
Wenn du dich mal verhauen hast, dann z.B. den runden Eckpunkt mit dem "Punkt-umwandeln-Werkzeug" nochmal anklicken, schon ist der Eckpunkt wieder "eckig".

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Paradizogeeko (12. März 2003)

kann mal jemand das symbol posten... kan kein plan wie des ausschaut :\


----------



## flip (12. März 2003)

so in der art meint er das wahrscheinlich.
flip


----------



## Adam Wille (12. März 2003)

(eben grad von meiner 10l Vorratsflasche 99,9% Ethanol abgescannt  )

Geist


----------



## caesar (13. März 2003)

ich würde es in einem vektorprogramm nachzeichnen (illustrator/freehand/etc.) - pfade lassen sich da besser "handlen" - , und wenn notwendig anschliessend ins photoshop importieren...

/caesar_


----------



## Hercules (14. März 2003)

das geht in PS genauso gut...

Aber du kannst auch ausprobieren, wenn du dir das in einer guten quali einscannst -- die Pfade mit dem Zauberstab zu erstelle.
aber wenn du es nur in soner quali hat wie jetzt, musst du es von hand machen...


----------



## Jojukono (14. März 2003)

ICH LIEBE DAS PFADTOOL:

100 % Pfadtool :


----------



## Kaprolactam (14. März 2003)

Aber den Dreh mit den Spitzen hast du nach wie vor nicht raus...


----------



## Jojukono (15. März 2003)

1. wieso zwinker wzinker?
2.ich wollte ein eher comichaftes machen, die spitzen kann ich ja immernoch ändern


----------

